# Do you think Target should sell Under Armour gear?



## Targetking (Aug 14, 2021)

Yes, no, or undecided?


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 14, 2021)

I think Target has their own line of athletic gear.
All In Motion I think.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 14, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> I think Target has their own line of athletic gear.
> All In Motion I think.


All in motion for all adults and kids and JoyLab for women.

op— in my opinion no, target’s strategy is owned brand clothes— stuff you can’t get anywhere else.


----------



## Targetking (May 19, 2022)

They shoulkd puht UA giftcards then in the giftcard set.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 19, 2022)

Targetking said:


> They shoulkd puht UA giftcards then in the giftcard set.


Colab with a Sr Product Designer 💡 Maybe get on their team?


----------



## countingsheep (May 19, 2022)

We had under armor for a bit bit the sales were crap so it went out the door. Now we have our all in motion target branded knock offs. Makea better profit.


----------



## Targetking (May 19, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Colab with a Sr Product Designer 💡 Maybe get on their team? I know 1


how


----------



## Targetking (May 19, 2022)

countingsheep said:


> We had under armor for a bit bit the sales were crap so it went out the door. Now we have our all in motion target branded knock offs. Makea better profit.


Target has never sold UA. Only Kohl's and Dunhams.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 19, 2022)

countingsheep said:


> We had under armor for a bit bit the sales were crap so it went out the door. Now we have our all in motion target branded knock offs. Makea better profit.


You may be thinking of C9 By Champion. I don’t think we’ve ever had UA


----------



## Avocadioo (May 20, 2022)

Targetking said:


> how


I don’t know, sorry


----------



## NKG (May 20, 2022)

Thing about Under Armour is it can't be on Sale or Discounted. WHICH mean Karen can't swap tags and be like its $1.97 then we give it to her. It's in their contact it be sold at full price and if you don't follow it they can pull it out if your stores. Not worth the risk.


----------



## countingsheep (May 20, 2022)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> You may be thinking of C9 By Champion. I don’t think we’ve ever had UA


Hmm you may be right. Its been a hot minute lol


----------



## Targetking (May 20, 2022)

NKG said:


> Thing about Under Armour is it can't be on Sale or Discounted. WHICH mean Karen can't swap tags and be like its $1.97 then we give it to her. It's in their contact it be sold at full price and if you don't follow it they can pull it out if your stores. Not worth the risk.


umm if they cant swap tags shouldn't that be more of an incentive to have it.


----------

